# panic in smdb



## cberkholtz (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 server serving iscsi, nfs and samba shares. It paniced today after 23 days of uptime mid way through a *zfs get all tank*, reporting some smbd libs on screen before a rushed the restart. It's running samba 3.6.1. I can't have nfs/iscsi crashing, so I may end up moving the samba sharing to a vm and link that with nfs. 23 days ago it crashed for the first time with no clue as to why. 

It's a new Supermicro server with a Xeon ~5600 48 GB RAM with 7 1 TB drives in a raidz+2 (tank) on a pair of LSI HBAs and Corsair SSDs for OS/ZIL/cache devices. All the software is stock, though it was upgraded from 9.0r2.


----------

